# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  جدیدترین مستندات اتصال به درگاه بانک ملت

## sara_aryanfar

با سلام خدمت دوستان خوب در مورد اتصال به درگاه بانک ملت سوالی برام پیش اومده که امیدوارم در مکان مناسبی مطرح کرده باشم اول اینکه کسی از دوستان جدیدترین مستندات اتصال رو که بانک داده داره شامل مثال کامل اتصال و اینکه من خوندم که بانک بعد از تائید سایت  توابع رو میده خب ما وقتی توابع رو هنوز نداریم چطوری باید پیاده سازیش کنیم که اونا چک کنن ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## crazy_1892

مستندات را همراه با sample خود بانک گذاشتم
اگه دوستان مشکلی داشت بگه چون من پیاده سازیش کردم

لینک دانلود:
http://uplod.ir/i7t02wsaliof/BPDotNetSample-CS.rar.htm

----------


## shahryarpanah

> مستندات را همراه با sample خود بانک گذاشتم
> اگه دوستان مشکلی داشت بگه چون من پیاده سازیش کردم
> 
> لینک دانلود:
> http://uplod.ir/i7t02wsaliof/BPDotNetSample-CS.rar.htm


با سلام بنده اگر میشه راهنمایی کنید بنده نمی توانم از طریق post وصل بشوم صفحه را ریسپانس کنم
09138359181
با من تماس بگیر ید

----------


## crazy_1892

دوست عزیز خطایی که رخ داده را اینحا بذار تا راهنماییت کنم

----------


## shahryarpanah

Randomrandom1 = new Random();
        BankMellat.PaymentGatewayImplService  obj = newBankMellat.PaymentGatewayImplService();
        obj.AllowAutoRedirect = true;
 longterminalId = 123;
        Session["terminalId"]=terminalId ;
 stringuserName = "phj";
        Session["userName"]= userName;
 stringuserPassword="p";
        Session["userPassword"]= userPassword;
 longorderId=random1.Next(10,10000000);
        Session["orderId"]=orderId;
 longamount = 50000;
        Session["amount"]= amount;
 stringlocalDate="20120609";
        Session["localDate"]=localDate;
 stringlocalTime="082732";
        Session["localTime"]=localTime;
 stringadditionalData = "پردازشهوشمندجهانی";
        Session["additionalData"]= additionalData;
 stringcallBackUrl = "http://phj.ir/Epayment/pardakht/request.aspx";
        Session["callBackUrl"]= callBackUrl;
 longpayerId = 0;
        Session["payerId"]= payerId;
 //  long subServiceId = 0;
 //Session["subServiceId"] = subServiceId;
 string s1=
       obj.bpPayRequest(terminalId, userName,userPassword, orderId, amount, localDate, localTime,
            additionalData,
            callBackUrl, payerId);
 //  Response.Redirect("https://pgw.bpm.bankmellat.ir/pgwchannel/startpay.mellat");
    TextBoxName.Text = s1;
 char[] sep = {','};
 string[] refrences = s1.Split(sep);
    Session["RefId"] =refrences[1];


 HttpWebRequest request =



   (HttpWebRequest)WebRequest.Create("https://pgw.bpm.bankmellat.ir/pgwchannel/startpay.mellat");
 string text = "?"+"RefId=" + refrences[1]; //string text = "?RefId=" + refrences[1];
 byte[] textArray = Encoding.UTF8.GetBytes(text);
    request.Method = "POST";
    request.ContentType = "application/x-www-form-urlencoded";
    request.ContentLength = textArray.Length;

    request.GetRequestStream().Write(textArray, 0, textArray.Length);
 HttpWebResponse response = (HttpWebResponse)request.GetResponse();
 StreamReader reader = new StreamReader(response.GetResponseStream());


 stringresult = reader.ReadToEnd();
این تمام سورس بنده برای اتصال به بانک است فقط نمی توانم صفحه را ارجاع کنم وقتی ارجاع می کنم خطا در وردی اطلاعات لطف کنید برای بنده اصلاح کنید و اگر نمونه کد هم دارید بهم ایمیل بزنید
iiprocessco@gmail.com

----------


## battak

سلام، خسته نباشید.
من فایل ها رو دان کردم و از صفحه Default.aspx خود نمونه تونستم هش کد و کد 0 رو دریافت کنم. ولی نمیدونم چه جوری باید اطلاعات صورتحساب خودمم رو به بانک رفرنس بدم و جواب بگیریم. لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید.

ممنون

----------


## crazy_1892

هش کد دریافتی را با querystring باید بفرستی سمت بانک

تو sample هست

----------


## battak

حل کردم ممنون

----------


## aslanian

سلام.
ببخشید من تازه کار هستم.اگه میشه بهم بگید این کدهای اتصال رو باید کجابنویسم.من دارم با وردپرس کار میکنم.همه توابعش رو بررسی کردم اما نمیدونم چطوری پیادش کنم.ممنون میشم اگه کسی باشه که بهم کمک کنه.
sana_1014_love@yahoo.com

----------


## Hamidguitarist

سلام دوستان
لينك بالا دانلود نميشه
من پروژه اي واسه درگاه بانك ملي دارم لطفا راهنمايي كنيد چطور بايد پياده سازي كنم

----------


## amir123abc

سلام به همه دوستان
من نیاز به نمونه کد اتصال و پرداخت در درگاه بانک ملت دارم لطفا اگه میشه نمونه کد رو به زبانphp و همراه با اموزش قرار بدید ممنون

----------


## 171_fakhte

من تو سایتم باید به درگاه بانک ملت وصل شم.دقیقا مثل نمونه ای که بانک  داده کار کردم.بعد از پابلیش متوجه شدم وب سرویس های بانک در فایل پابلیش  نیست.خودم به صورت دستی وب سرویس ها رو تو پوشه bin آپلود کردم ولی بازم  نمیتونم به درگاه وصل شم.میتونید راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## mohsenyazarloo

سللم من کد رو پیاده سازی کردم با متد Pay  به درگاه وصل میشه از حساب هم کم میکنه اما پارامتری از بانک دریافت نمی کنم تا بتونم Verify کنم یعنی صفحه CallBack هیچ پارامتری دریافت نمیکنه ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## korosh00

سلام میشه این نمونه کدکه برای اتصال استفاده می کنی را بفرستی . من هنوز گیر اینم .

----------


## mdastlan

سلام دوستان

اگه دنبال یک آموزش کامل به همراه مستندات هستید فایل زیر رو مشاهده کنید


آموزش راه انداری درگاه پرداخت ملت به زبان asp.net 

http://www.efshop.ir/FileDetails/67/...85%D9%84%D8%AA

----------


## misaqkfm

سلام دوستان عزیز جدیدترین کلاس ها و کدهای اتصال به درگاه بانک ملت (با سیستم شاپرک) در تاپیک زیر دنبال کنید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...85%D9%84%D8%AA

----------

